# Thoughts? Anyone?



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Hello! 

I am breeding my mare (Glory) to a stud this month....

Anywho, Glory is a Bay Varnish Roan POA, and the Stud (Hollywood Maverick) is a cremello blanket appaloosa.

I was wondering what I could get? Spot-wise? I know color-wise I could get either Buckskin, Palomino, or a Smokey Black (In that order) I was just curious on whether anyone would have any clue as to what kind of spots I can get? 

I believe Varnish Roan is a leopard appy thing, so what would that do since dad has a blanket? I will post some pics in a sec  

Thanks all! 

KJR


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

From what i understand no matter what you have to have at least one copy of the Leopard gene (lp) to show other patterns (patn & patn-1) The amount of white is determined by the combination of all three genes, but we currently have no test for (patn) or (patn-1). 

(lp) - is the Appaloosa spotting allele, it basically turns on the visual effect of the pattern genes.

(patn) - is thought to show snowcap or white blanket.

(patn-1) - is though to show high white patterns. It may also cause medium white when heterozygous (PATN-1patn-1) and high white when homozygous (PATN-1PATN-1). ie. when heterozygous it could cause an extensive blanket, but when homozygous could cause few spot or leopard.

Other appy modifiers said to be different alleles are:

(sd) - thought to show the Appaloosa dark spots that show on on some blankets and leopards.

(sv) - thought to dictate varnish roaning. it's also thought that this is a Semi-dominant gene meaning: horses homozygous for the allele become lighter than heterozygous horses. 

(sn) - thought to cause Appaloosa white spots or also called lace blanket, frosted hips, or snowflake.


So now considering your mare and stallion I'd initially assume the following

Lplp

&

Lplp

OOPS NOT DONE YET


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

(Sorry for double post I accidentally hit post >.<)

From what i understand no matter what you have to have at least one copy of the Leopard gene (lp) to show other patterns (patn & patn-1) The amount of white is determined by the combination of all three genes, but we currently have no test for (patn) or (patn-1). 

(lp) - is the Appaloosa spotting allele, it basically turns on the visual effect of the pattern genes.

(patn) - is thought to show snowcap or white blanket.

(patn-1) - is though to show high white patterns. It may also cause medium white when heterozygous (PATN-1patn-1) and high white when homozygous (PATN-1PATN-1). ie. when heterozygous it could cause an extensive blanket, but when homozygous could cause few spot or leopard.

Other appy modifiers said to be different alleles are:

(sd) - thought to show the Appaloosa dark spots that show on on some blankets and leopards.

(sv) - thought to dictate varnish roaning. it's also thought that this is a Semi-dominant gene meaning: horses homozygous for the allele become lighter than heterozygous horses. 

(sn) - thought to cause Appaloosa white spots or also called lace blanket, frosted hips, or snowflake.


So now considering your mare (the one on your profile) and stallion (found him on google) I'd initially assume the following:

Lplp
patnpatn
patn-1patn-1 or PATN-1patn-1 (just because of her extensive roaning and to cover anything possible)
Svsv or SvSv (because of her extensive roan)
&

Lplp
PATNpatn
patn-1patn-1


I beleive that would be the studs makeup considering only one of his foals pictured had a blanket so far (though the other two could sprout one 8 years from now, It's entirely possible their pattern may come in later in life)

so possible outcomes could include

LpLp or Lplp or lplp
PATNpatn or patnpatn
PATN-1patn-1 or patn-1patn-1
Svsv or svsv

Assuming the theory on varnish is true if your horse has either of the first two Lp you may very well get another Varnish. Other possibilities are Varnish Roan Blanket, Extensive Blanket w/wo Varnish, Solid. It's kind of hard to say since we don't really understand appy yet.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

CrazyHorseArtist said:


> Assuming the theory on varnish is true if your horse has either of the first two Lp you may very well get another Varnish. Other possibilities are Varnish Roan Blanket, Extensive Blanket w/wo Varnish, Solid. It's kind of hard to say since we don't really understand appy yet.


You left out a couple of possibilities...as both sire and dam are Lp, a foal could be leopard, or a homozygous snowcap or fewspot...


----------

